# [CRON] killé par sSMTP

## Tony Clifton

Bonjour,

je rencontre un petit problème avec les tâches planifiées (de vixie-cron) : lorsqu'une tâche est exécutée, sSMTP m'envoie le rapport de son exécution par mail ; cependant lorsque cette tâche dure plus de cinq minutes sSMTP tue cette tâche (à cause du timeout).

J'ai donc essayé de modifier la durée de ce timeout dans la configuration de sSMTP, ce qui ne semble pas être possible. La seule façon de changer le timeout est de le passer dans la ligne de commande (avec l'option -oT), il faudrait donc modifier vixie-cron pour qu'il indique ce paramètre lors du sendmail. Mais je ne sais vraiment pas comment je pourrais le modifier.

Avez-vous des idées à me proposer pour régler ce problème ?

Merci.

----------

